# Flour Mites - tips on getting rid



## Mers1 (28 Nov 2007)

All, 

Have found infestation of mites in cupboard where flour/sugar/cereal is stored.  I have binned, cleaned and disinfected the press and thought all was well but the little buggers have put in a re-appearance in the one new bag of sugar that I put back up there.  I am off to buy sealed containers later but in case some still show perseverance, any ideas on how to get rid?


----------



## Caveat (28 Nov 2007)

I've heard that the best natural way to get rid of them (as you don't want to be using insecticides in your food cupboards) is to starve them. Apparently they are quite choosy and will only really go for flour/grain.

Completely empty the cupboard in question and wash out, dump infected food stuffs then leave for about a week before reusing the same cupboard. There will always be some that you've missed or can't be seen etc - a week without food should kill them off.

Also, they tend to be attracted to flour/grains that are damp - so this may be a problem you should address.


----------



## z105 (28 Nov 2007)

We've bought these in Atlantic -

http://us.locknlock.com/main.asp

We put the bag of flour into one (leaving hte flour in the bag) and it works.


----------



## z105 (28 Nov 2007)

This one specifically - 

http://us.locknlock.com/productDetail.asp?productNumber=61


----------



## Carpenter (28 Nov 2007)

The only way to avoid having any of your foodstuffs contaminated with these bugs is to either put the food in airtight containers or use those clips; you can buy very effective and inexpensive clips from Heatons and Tesco, the clips are also useful for closing open bags of frozen food (frozen peas in particular!) before freezing.


----------



## BillK (28 Nov 2007)

Why not just use the flour to make bread or cakes? I'm sure that the process will see them off and they are only protein after all.


----------



## Thirsty (28 Nov 2007)

Bread will have a musty/mouldy taste; you can't be certain there will be no ill-effects.


----------



## Sue Ellen (29 Nov 2007)

might help.

As already mentioned dampness IMHO also encourages their appearance.  Kitchens can be quite steamy/damp areas so encourage as much of a flow-through of air as possible.


----------



## stir crazy (29 Nov 2007)

Caveat said:


> I've heard that the best natural way to get rid of them .... is to starve them.



A few years ago I went through a phase where I taught myself to cook. I experimented among other things with creating the batter which goes on sweet and sour chicken hong kong style 

My cupboards were always spotlessly clean  and perfect before I added the flour (stored in a fairly airtight biscuit tin) yet those damn little annoying things always appeared inside the flour.
I have never seen them in my sugar or outside in the cupboard itself but only in any bag of flour I brought home.

I always thought the mites came from within the flour itself and only appeared when it had 'gone off' ? (I also assumed that flour doesnt have much of a shelf life). Was I wrong ?  Where do they come from ? If they're attracted from somewhere then how do they live when I have no flour in the house ?


----------



## Caveat (29 Nov 2007)

My understanding is that these creatures arrive in the early stages of flour/grain production - on the actual crops themselves. The milling process gets rid of most of them but yes, I think it is the case that they can be actually present in small quantities within the finished packaged product.

On the plus side, generally they are completely harmless if eaten - although heavily infested foodstuffs may provide health risks.  At this stage however, the product would have acquired a sickly "off" smell and it's low quality would be very noticeable.

Two _folk_ tips I've heard of are: freeze any new bags of flour/grain as soon as you get it which apparently kills them. Not sure about this and not sure how something like flour would survive the freezing/thawing process.

Also, it is believed that these mites hate bay leaves - so no harm in throwing a few around in the cupboards.

Also, remember, during an year the average person unwittingly consumes a certain amount of insects anyway!

Regarding the damp/humid conditions required consider things like how well extractors are working, the positioning of the kettle to the cupboard in question etc...


----------



## z105 (29 Nov 2007)

The definitive (and long!) answer - 

*King's College London*

*Psocids in the home*
(B.D.Turner- text of a pamphlet written for the Pre-packed flour Industry)
*WHAT ARE PSOCIDS?*
To their dismay some people occasionally find that their food cupboards and especially dry goods such as flour, milk powder, sugar or semolina, have become infested with tiny grey or brown insects.They naturally, but wrongly, assume that the products themselves are always at fault.
Psocids are common but harmless household insects, between 1 and 2mm long, that can live in dry powdery type foods. 
They do not like light or disturbance but prefer to live in dark, warm, humid places such as the folds of packaging in food cupboards.
They can live for about six months and in that time a female may lay up to 100 eggs.  They can feed on a wide variety of dry food products from flour to cayenne pepper and also on the microscopic moulds that can develop in humid conditions.
They are not caused by poor hygiene; they are just as common in the cleanest of homes be they old or new.Research has shown that the sorts of psocids (there are several different types) that may cause problems in homes are rarely found where food is produced, so it is very unlikely that they get into the product during manufacture.
*SO WHAT CAUSES THEM?*
They prefer areas with a high humidity but can tolerate dry conditions for some days.  Moisture in the home generally could be due to condensation from not having enough ventilation in the kitchen or bathroom. In new homes moisture is given off as plaster dries. Some food products, including flour, naturally contain some moisture. The kitchen is likely to provide the conditions they need, and fitted cupboards provide the darkness which attracts them.
In warm conditions they can rapidly increase in number. This is most likely to occur during the summer months when temperatures are higher. Any psocid problems are most likely to be noticed at the end of the summer.

*HOW ARE THEY PREVENTED?* 
Try to deny them the conditions they need to survive and multiply- warmth and moisture.Always keep your dry foodstuffs, cereals and the like, in a cool, dry, well ventilated place.Clear out your cupboards regularly getting rid of old and outdated dry foods which may get pushed to the back of the cupboard. 
If you clean the cupboards using water, always make sure they are completely dry before you put the food back. The edges of chipboard shelves that are hidden from view are usually unsealed. Use a mastic sealer to prevent psocids, and water getting into the chipboard. 
When you are cooking or boiling the kettle or even just using the washing machine or tumble drier, make sure that the kitchen is properly ventilated. 
 If condensation shows on windows it is being produced on all other surfaces as well, and may lead to mould growth on which psocids can thrive.  
*HOW DO YOU GET RID OF THEM IF THEY APPEAR?*
Remove the infested food immediately and dispose of it outside.   Check everything else in the cupboard.   

Any dry goods that look alright can be placed in a plastic bag and left in a deep freezer for 24 hours. This will kill any booklice or their eggs that may be present in the folds of the packaging.  

Food in cans and bottles will still be all right but make sure that there are no insects hiding under the labels.   

Clean out all the dust, crumbs etc. then make sure the cupboard is completely dry before using it again.  
Foodstuffs in packets can be stored in jars, tins or other airtight containers. 
 Inspect your food cupboards regularly and repeat treatment if necessary. 
Remember, prevention is better than cure.  
Always store dry foods in a cool dry place.


----------



## glan03 (1 Dec 2007)

After emptying and cleaning cupboards put a vapona fly killer  into the cupboard and tape the cupboard shut-to stop accidental opening and leave for a few days.


----------

